# Toilet Trained Cat is having accidents on my bed :(



## epalla81

Hi All,

I'm new to this forum. 

My 4 year old cat, who has been toilet trained since she was a kitten, has pooped on my bed twice this week. I have no idea why she's doing this. She's had minimal accidents in the past four years, maybe 2-3 a year. She's never had a peeing accident. She's been to the vet twice in the last month, she's healthy, no parasites, anal glands are okay, no UTI. For a while we were concerned she was constipated, so we started giving her more wet food, and giving her a laxative, she's not staining when she goes. She seems to be feeling okay, but before she poops, she runs all over the apartment like a crazy cat. During the holidays we did bring her to a cage free cat hotel for two weeks.. where she used a liter box, I think this may have affected her training, though she went back to using the toilet fine after we brought her home. Then a few weeks go by and, she's pooping on my duvet cover.

Should I go back to toilet training 101 and re-train her? 


I've washed the duvet and cover, I doubt there's still a scent. Should I get a liter box?

Ugh!  Any advice is much much appreciated!

Elizabeth P.


----------



## Canadiancomforts

I think it would be a good idea to get a litter box. Maybe start from square one. I have NO idea how to toilet train a cat, I bet its very interesting and a lot less work.


----------



## Carmel

Canadiancomforts said:


> I bet its very interesting and a lot less work.


Not really, in the long run it sounds like a lot more work. All I've found out about it is that a great deal of cats eventually start pooping or peeing other places, especially bathtubs or sinks. Toilets aren't a natural location for them and if something puts them off such as a bad experience with the toilet, moving to a new house where the toilet is different/in a different location, or if they're unable to get at the toilet when they need to then they start going in other locations.

I'd definitely get a litter box and either start over, or just hope the cat will be willing to use the litter box instead of your bed and leave it at that. Cats can get in habits and they can be very difficult, sometimes next to impossible, to break.


----------



## Canadiancomforts

Carmel said:


> Not really, in the long run it sounds like a lot more work. All I've found out about it is that a great deal of cats eventually start pooping or peeing other places, especially bathtubs or sinks. Toilets aren't a natural location for them and if something puts them off such as a bad experience with the toilet, moving to a new house where the toilet is different/in a different location, or if they're unable to get at the toilet when they need to then they start going in other locations.


Hmm that does sounds like way more work.

Has anything changed in the house? Maybe the trip put her off of toilets and on to litter boxes.


----------



## jmiles2

I want to try to train my kitten to use the toilet...you have to tell me what you found helps the best...right now she is digging her clumps of urine out of the cat box and plays with them..I was thinking maybe if i trained her to use the toilet then I wouldn't be disinfecting my bathroom and bedroom everyday!!! Sorry you're having problems hopefully you figure it out...maybe she's mad at you about something my roomates cat will urinate in her bed when she's upset...just a thought...could be way wrong I'm new to the cat thing I've always had dogs and horses..goodluck!!


----------



## yingying

Toilet training a cat is not a very good idea IMO. I've heard quite a few ppl successfully trained their cats to use toilet, which work out perfectly initially, but then face more and more "accidents" later on. Also heard a few cats who continuously flush the toilet because its fun. You also need to start training from the very beginning if you move, beacuse cats don't automatically associate the old toilet with the new one. To me, toilet training is more work/headache than convenience.


----------



## yingying

jmiles2 said:


> right now she is digging her clumps of urine out of the cat box and plays with them..


Getting a bigger litterbox and switching to non-clumping litter will solve your problem


----------

